

‘Toxic’ League of Legends player responds to his 1-year ban - johnr8201
http://venturebeat.com/2012/12/05/toxic-lol-player-responds/

======
nicholassmith
Same tone as every sports personality when they get caught out "I'm terribly
sorry I disappointed my fans, don't worry I'm going to come back and things
will be great again". I suppose this means video games are becoming a
legitimate sporting category though.

